

Show HN: Haplo – Write front-end and back-end in the same JavaScript codebase - hopfog
https://github.com/lantto/haplo

======
hopfog
This is my latest pet project built around an idea I've had about unifying
client and server code. It's mostly an experiment/POC and it might even be a
terrible idea but let me know what you think.

